# Edison LTD Grace für kleine mädels 1,50 m - dringend!!!



## diloe (6. März 2012)

Hoi Mädels,
Ich bin so 1,5 m groß! und meine Schrittweite ist 68cm.  
Nun kann ich vielleicht das Bionicon Edison Grace Ltd. für sehr wenig Geld  bekommen und ich stelle mir die Frage, ob ich mit meinen 1,5 m damit  noch zurecht komme?
Natürlich erst mal ausprobieren aber zum ausprobieren muss ich ein  ganzen schönes Stückchen fahren, von daher bin ich über jede Info froh,  also was meint ihr?



Grüßle

Elodie


----------



## 4mate (6. März 2012)

+49 (0) 8022 660298 Bei Bionicon direkt die Überstandshöhe des Grace in Größe S erfragen.

http://www.bionicon.com/bikes/edison-ltd-grace/geometrie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diloe (6. März 2012)

soeben passiert, sie sagen ab 1,55 m, Überstandshöheis 68-69 cm. Wir verdammt eng, mich würde interessieren, ob jemand mit meiner Größe evtl. schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Fully gemacht hat.


----------



## 4mate (7. März 2012)

Stelle deine Frage doch auch im *Bionicon* Unterforum, im LO habe ich noch von keiner Userin die ein Grace fährt, gelesen, im o.g. schon.

Allerdings solltest du dich vorsichtig mit der Erkenntnis vertraut machen, dass  das Grace für dich keine ausreichende Überstandhöhe besitzt.
Als Faustregel gilt dafür: Optimal sind 10cm, 5 cm sind das Minimum.

Wenn es unbedingt trotzdem das Grace als neues MTB werden soll, kann man direkt 
vor der ersten Fahrt das Oberrohr polstern: heizungsrohr+isolierung sofern man eine passende Größe findet.

Siehe auch andere Threads im LO zum Thema:

Kleine Frau sucht das passende Fahrrad

suche Fullyrahmen in XS o. S 

Rahmen für kleine 157cm

Fully für kleine Frau

Überstandshöhe Hilfe

Bikegröße bei 1,58m? Hiiiilfe


----------



## diloe (7. März 2012)

danke, werde auch mal nen  verweis im Bionicon UF machen. Ich bekomme das 2009er bike halt echt  günstig, von daher werde ich es mal ausprobieren. Es wird halt ein  verdammt enge sache, an polsterung habe ich auch schon gedacht und zudem  kann ich noch auf 24" läufräder umsteigen. Bionicon meint, dass mache  dem bike nichts aus, könnte damit noch die entscheidenen cm gewinnen  (plus absatz meiner klickies)es wird ein harter kampf um jeden mm aber ich denke er lohnt sich zu gehen.
 ps. mein budget ist ziemlich beschränkt und  von daher ist schwierig vernünftiges material zu bekommen, vor allem in  der schweiz. Mometan schaue ich mich primär auf dem gebrauchtmarkt um a  la traildevils .chhttp://deviltrails.ch/ und da ist das angbot an XS rahmen doch ziemlich mau. Habe zudem vergessen ich bin anfängering *ups*


----------

